# Me,



## Howard (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,
I am Howard. I have been asked to introduce myself; something I do not like doing, as I do not like saying much about myself: I have read so much about identity theft. I do not think that this is likely from mouse people but the fact that information can be read by anyone out there,is what concerns me about disclosing much info. However, I am elderly; I have kept animals and birds most of my life from childhood. I am interested in obtaining long haired; satins; tans; Herefords or selfs. I live in the south. (Knowing me, I expect that I have placed this info. in the wrong place, but I have tried. Thanks!).


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Howard (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello, It is nice to think that there are some keepers/carers not too far away. Do I ascertain from the photograph that you keep hairless, or is it my poor eyesight. (It is a pink eyed, that is certain!)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Howard, 
So pleased to meet you

:welcomeany

Are you looking at breeding mice or showing them, or are they just going to be pets?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Howard,

Are you looking for mice to show or as pets?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Howard (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish both to breed and show.* I have no mice yet. *I know most about birds: canaries, finches and poultry, which I have kept and shown for most of my active life. Now I am getting older, however, I am looking for livestock which are a little less heavy to look after. Hence my reading list for the past few months has been increasingly about mice, but I recognise that book knowledge, such as it is, is no for substitute for 'hands on' experience.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think mice will be wonderful for you! My grandmother (who was quite old) used to keep mice. They're great pets and show animals for people of all ages except the very young (who might squeeze and hurt them), I think.


----------



## Howard (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you Tretallen; --and to all who have been so welcoming.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum howard  if u are after breeding stock please feel free to post a wanted ad in the sales section x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, perhaps we will see you at an NMC show


----------



## Howard (Apr 26, 2009)

I should like to go. Where and when are the venue and dates, please?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/calendar.php


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a few more shows than currently on this list but the next couple are both on there.


----------



## Howard (Apr 26, 2009)

Many thanks. I hope to get to some of those.


----------

